# Weekend adventures and someone has a major!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This was a big weekend for Jewel. We went to a large dog show in Greenville, SC. Sapphire came along for support. Ivy came along to check out the show scene (I will be showing her too eventually). Jewel won her first "major". She was best in her class, winners bitch, best of winners and best puppy in speciality show. A dog needs 15 points and two majors to earn their championship title. Little Jewel is on her way!

Here is Mom and me with my ribbons! (notice Sapphire photo bombing in the lower right) 



Sapphire along for the ride and playing her usual emotional support role...she's saying show me too Mom! (Which we can't because she is spayed)



Showing little sis Ivy what a show is all about! Smooth coat Ivy is settling in very well! She and Jewel play non-stop....Sapphire and Lady join in and Prince is their cheerleader!



...we came home to our new Louis Dog dress......and then sleep after a busy weekend!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

WELL DONE JEWEL! she did amazing, I bet you are so proud of all your babies! theyre all beautiful x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm a very proud momma. She did great! Love them all so much!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations.Beautiful pics


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! Way to go and just think I knew you when you weren't famous! lol

best photo bomb pic ever!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love all the pictures and WAY TO GO JEWEL!! She'll have her championship title before you know it. I look forward to hearing about Ivy's success in the future too.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone....love Sapphire's photo bomb!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wish AKC had an adult class for 'fixed' dogs. So what if they can't reproduce?! I know the veterans class, they can be fixed, but I think they should be able to get their own championships. JMO!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I wish AKC had an adult class for 'fixed' dogs. So what if they can't reproduce?! I know the veterans class, they can be fixed, but I think they should be able to get their own championships. JMO!!!


I totally agree but then if the purpose of showing is to assure the best representations of the breed are the ones that have puppies.....it would defeat the purpose )-;


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They have classes for cats that are neutered (at least they do here in the UK) and they compete for their own championship, not against the entire cats. In the cavy (guinea pig) showing world, a neutered cavy can compete for the top honours. In the horse world castrated males (geldings) are also shown.
Well done to you and to beautiful Jewel, you truly seem to have been bitten by the showing bug. You are also totally proving my theory about the third dog being the 'gateway' dog LOL!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> They have classes for cats that are neutered (at least they do here in the UK) and they compete for their own championship, not against the entire cats. In the cavy (guinea pig) showing world, a neutered cavy can compete for the top honours. In the horse world castrated males (geldings) are also shown.
> Well done to you and to beautiful Jewel, you truly seem to have been bitten by the showing bug. You are also totally proving my theory about the third dog being the 'gateway' dog LOL!


You know I recently got a smooth coat for show? (-; bitten yes, gateway dog, yes!!!!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yup, can't wait to see updates on the new girl. You really need three more Smooth coats now to keep things balanced lol


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Yup, can't wait to see updates on the new girl. You really need three more Smooth coats now to keep things balanced lol


NOOOOOOOOOO more!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You said that three dogs back LOL!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> You said that three dogs back LOL!


Did I?????


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They are definitely a bit addictive


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Just like potato chips LOL


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great job, Jewel! Your dog's are all too cute! What great personalities too.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

WELL DONE, Jewel. Way to go.
And there's a new smooth coat puppy.. Ivy is so beautiful.


----------

